# buying steroids abroad



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

Has ne1 got ne experiance of going on holiday to sum wer like thailand turkey egypt etc to buy steroids?? was thinking of doind it


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

sham said:


> Has ne1 got ne experiance of going on holiday to sum wer like thailand turkey egypt etc to buy steroids?? was thinking of doind it


Theres already been a few threads posted on this. I suggest you do a search on here mate.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

turkey

just wrap in bubble wrap and put in suitcase mate - no questions asked


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

my training partner goes to egypt every year and brings back about 150 bottles of sus, to last him until hes off again, gets it diet cheap too, i think the nile sus amps are something like 50cent and a box of clomid is around 1euro 50


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

been to thailand with the mrs and snuck off to buy some gear in bangkok and man it was an effort to find somewhere where they knew what i was on about. Eventually i found someone and they tried to rip me off so i just left.

However i do know someone goes to thailand 5 times + a year on "holiday" and it's all funded by the gear he brings back. I wish i spoke to him before i went. So my advice is to research places and find out what to say and what the deal is first, rather than assuming you can just get anything in a newsagents - like i did. lol


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

gym rat said:


> my training partner goes to egypt every year and brings back about 150 bottles of sus, to last him until hes off again, gets it diet cheap too, i think the nile sus amps are something like 50cent and a box of clomid is around 1euro 50


150 bottles!!! we talking 10ml vials? Not sure how you explain thats for personnel use??


----------



## Longshanks (May 21, 2007)

In all three of those places you can just walk in to a pharmacy and buy over the counter. I think egypt is the cheapest.

Just because it is bought in a pharmacy don't believe they are all legit.

In Thailand there are loads of fakes floating around. One pharmacy in thailand I've been to has a little menu full of AAS.

I was in a pharmacy in egypt once and the guy in front of me was buying 5000 amps of sust. mg:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> 150 bottles!!! we talking 10ml vials? Not sure how you explain thats for personnel use??


lol, naw there only the 1ml vials mate


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

can u get equipoise and anavar?

or is just sus and deca


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I went to egypt.. and brought back 450 shots of sust...

They sold other things in the chemist a big list of lots of different things but most I could get cheaper over here...

But they make the sust over there so this makes it a hell of a lot cheaper than here mate...

I may go back again later in the year...

it pays for the hols....lol....


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

"personal use" is an absolute limit, not a point to argue.

More fake gear than real in Sharm pharms. Part of what you pay your source for is his knowledge on fakes. Make sure you know your stuff. Also check the Egyptian syndicate of medical staff for normal prices on any med you intend to buy, the starting point of bartering will be huge - unless you can show you know exactly the going rate you'll pay tourist rates.

Egyptian authorities are notorious for tipping off UK customs if you're carrying gear.

If you want, say a list of what you're after, I'll let you know if it's available, and what to ask for regarding brand names.


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

i was thinking of test e, test prop, eq, anavar and ancillarys


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

test e = "cidoteston", blue box, 1 amp, may be stripped down with 10 amps in a box.

prop = testocortigen (but has vit e and Natural Suprarenal Cortex Hormones)

prop = testone (has vit e)

tamoxifen, clomid, thyroid meds, ephedrine, proviron (provimest), arimidex all available.

under the counter, eq and var will be stocked in some, although are not licensed and you're breaking the law in a Muslim country where they dislike drugs. Bother will probably be mexican and/or veterinary.

Ancilleries will not be faked. All the gear will be.

I'm guess pricing shouldn't be discussed, but the sust price mentioned above will not be achieved if it is real. Lots of fakes out there.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

my dads bought some sust and dbol out in thailand, lol that sounds bad.

Ben


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

lol for u or him


----------



## damo26 (Mar 9, 2008)

I picked up a few dozen vals of Sust in Turkey a couple of weeks ago - no bother at all just walked into the pharmacy and showed the Pharmacist what I wanted. In fairness he only had 2 vals of Sust there & no Novla but rang his supplier and had the rest there in 3 hours (all of which turned out to be above board thankfully).

Decided I didn't want the hassle of customs so I sent them home with a courier company (feckin nearly as expensive as the gear) and despite having paid for 48 hour delivery or something like this it still hadn't come through a week later  untill I rang them and found out they had tried several times and there was no one at home - finally got it last saturday no problems at all apart from that.


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I got my Nile Sust from a pharmacy that was in the Hotel and it was all sealed and all individually packed, when I went into Sharm I decided to look around, and there were loads that sold in packs of 10...but I just didn't bother with them at all...never bothered with the back street places....I may have got tourist rates but they were still a hell of a lot cheaper than over here and I got good gains off these and never had any bad feedback...

It was all good, I could have got them cheaper in Naama bay but I didn't like the look of them.....


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

Avoid Naama bay like the plague! Especially the muppet on the main drag as you enter. Everything in there is fake.


----------



## rob welch (May 25, 2007)

I got my nile sust from that pharmacy in Naama bay and got good gains off it. Going back again in july.


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger (Feb 26, 2008)

What about in spain? I'm off on holiday there at the end of summer, any chance of picking up some gear there?


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

rob welch said:


> I got my nile sust from that pharmacy in Naama bay and got good gains off it. Going back again in july.


I know that guy personally (bad shirts, longer black hair,constantly on speed ,owns about 7 pharmacies in that area) - they rip off every tourist with counterfeit products with whatever single ester is going cheap that week.


----------



## Jap-Sie (Apr 4, 2008)

I lived in Marjorca for about 3 years and could buy testaviron depot (excuse the spellings ) over the counter at the chemist, along with clenbuterol, priviron and nolvadex tabs.......... was dirt cheap, ... then rocketed upto about 12 eros a go!!!!!!!............. at least we knew it was kosha tho


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 26, 2008)

Im in thailand and u just have to know the difference between real and fake. I have been to many pharmacies and seen both real and fake at the same place... Not all pharmacies here have everything. Some little pharmacies have only Anabol. No injectables or anything! I think I went to 20 or so pharmacies in the same day to get the best deals and I finally found it!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

John Doe said:


> Have you guys heard anything about Mexico?


its a country with a hot climate and a large border with the united states....


----------



## monkey hanger (Mar 25, 2009)

Thailand is very easy to get whatever you want, Pattaya is the easiest i find.

Ask in any of the main gyms there and they will inform u of the whereabouts of the pharmacies.

H.G.H is now also beoming widely available there too and of a good standard with good write ups.


----------



## sony007 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm going to Bangkok in 2 weeks can anyone recommend a good pharmacy to get any of the below gear?

primo tablets & injectables

hgh

boldanone

test prop

anavar

clen


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I do it evey year its legal for your own use, some products you might have to check with customs or home office or thte MHRA, I have never had a problem, just dont take this **** and bring a full suit case back as you can justify it.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

real primobolan is the hardest to find. Often you need to go to turkey yourself to get it

bu it is well worth the money and the hassle


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

sony007 said:


> Hi guys, I'm going to Bangkok in 2 weeks can anyone recommend a good pharmacy to get any of the below gear?
> 
> primo tablets & injectables
> 
> ...


Yes there is a pharamy by nana inn, on suhkimvit rd. I think it's opposite the starbucks.

The girl who works there, Linn, gives great discounts if you buy a lot and she is cute too.

There pretty much everything you need.

I grabbed bonavar, winny, d-bol, test p.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Slindog said:


> Yes there is a pharamy by nana inn, on suhkimvit rd. I think it's opposite the starbucks.
> 
> The girl who works there, Linn, gives great discounts if you buy a lot and she is cute too.
> 
> ...


ahahha small world i stay on suhkimvit road every year when i go there. Might have to try that pharma out whenever i next go.

cheers.


----------



## JestersDead (Feb 1, 2010)

Denny, would it be possible to send you a PM for some info, I'm going to Egypt in July and wouldn't mind a heads up on where to buy.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

i go to goa every year and bring back loads of sus and deca its well cheap in my suit case never had any problems :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Peely (Jun 1, 2007)

I recently came back from Egypt where I found some decent cido. I think you'll find the same countries are mentioned throughout these replys- turkey, Egypt and Thailand. Where ever you go you'll find fakes and decent gear. If you don't know what to look for it's just a gamble.


----------



## gazshred (Jul 4, 2010)

just booked my ticket to thailand. very small world, my mate stays near suhkimvit rd.


----------



## valiantmiller (Jun 8, 2010)

i'm planning a trip to thailand soon was wondering if it's best to send it back in mail or just put it in suitcase and come back to uk bit worried about it getting lost in mail but don't wanna end up in a thai cell!


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

valiantmiller said:


> i'm planning a trip to thailand soon was wondering if it's best to send it back in mail or just put it in suitcase and come back to uk bit worried about it getting lost in mail but don't wanna end up in a thai cell!


Where are you going in Thailand? If you're going to Pattaya then the best place is on second road, just after the Avenue shopping mall, next to Tims. Small, unimposing pharmacy. Make sure your served by the lady as she will give a discount but her husband won't, and go earlier in the day as sometimes they need to order stuff to be picked up later that day. I've spent thousands in there. Always genuine. :thumbup1:


----------



## willow1484 (Aug 28, 2011)

I live in Cairo, Egypt. Is there anywhere I can get anavar? Thanks!


----------



## Pancake (Oct 24, 2010)

welbeck said:


> Where are you going in Thailand? If you're going to Pattaya then the best place is on second road, just after the Avenue shopping mall, next to Tims. Small, unimposing pharmacy. Make sure your served by the lady as she will give a discount but her husband won't, and go earlier in the day as sometimes they need to order stuff to be picked up later that day. I've spent thousands in there. Always genuine. :thumbup1:


It's called "Siam Pharmacy" if "Tim's" doesn't get you there.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TURKEY IS SH*T FOR GEAR...

God knows how many threads have been done about this..... there is fu*k all available now over there.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> TURKEY IS SH*T FOR GEAR...
> 
> God knows how many threads have been done about this..... there is fu*k all available now over there.


thats right ...be lucky to get some sust/primo/ananoplons and few other pct bits and bobs ..

btw guys this thread is over a year old ..


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Im off to Egypt in September to Sharm also flying over to Cairo. Anyone know any good places and my chances of bringing back to the UK?


----------

